# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  droht mir jetzt die Stuhlinkontinenz 2 Jahre nach der Bestrahlung

## Kanarenfan

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe leider wieder mal wie schon des Öffteren  seit meiner Prosatatabestrahlung ein Problem, das mir Sorgen bereitet.  Mein Psa ist mit 0,22 jetzt auf einem guten Weg. Allerdings habe ich  schon längere Zeit immer wieder schnelle, blutige Durchfälle und es wird  immer problematischer diese auch halten zu können wenn ich nicht  schnell genug eine Toilette aufsuchen kann. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass  mein Schließmuskel immer schwächer wird, selbst wenn ich mich anstrenge  und extrem abklemme drückt der Stuhl einfach durch, zurückhalten geht so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Ich fühle mich echt hilflos, im Sommer war ich im  Enddarmzentrum Bietigheim bei einem Proktologen in der Hoffnung Hilfe zu  bekommen. Leider wurde mir dort mitgeteilt, dass ich an einer  Strahlenproktitis leide und man nichts dagegen machen kann, ich gehöre  wohl leider zu den 3 bis 5% die durch eine Bestrahlung mit einer solchen  Darmschädigung gestraft werden. Ich habe leider hier im Forum noch  nichts über diese Probleme gelesen, so dass ich annehmen muss dass  entweder niemand bereit ist darüber zu schreiben, oder aber ich einer  der wenigen bin die damit gestraft wurden. Ich bereue es beinahe schon  dass mein Krebs überhaupt entdeckt wurde, ich hatte Angst vor  Urininkontinenz und habe jetzt durch die Bestrahlung wohl etwas viel  schlimmeres bekommen. Ich weiß im Moment nicht was ich tun soll, an wen  ich mich mit meinen Problemen wenden kann, mein Hausarzt ist  überfordert, der Proktologe kann oder will nichts machen und ich denke  mein Urologe ist der falsche Ansprechpartner. Ich kann es bei meinem  nächsten Treffen beim Strahlenarzt zwar ansprechen, aber das wird ihn  wohl auch nicht sonderlich interressieren. Es wäre toll, wenn sich  jemand melden würde, der mir einen Rat geben kann, aber ich glaube eher  nicht dass sich jemand findet.

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Kanarenfan,
hast du schon mal Strahlenproktitis gegoogelt? Da gibt es schon Angebote, die helfen sollen. Ich kann allerdings nicht beurteilen, was die taugen.
Allgemein lässt sich sagen, dass Enddarmprobleme nach Bestrahlung nicht so selten sind. Manche verschwinden von selbst mit der Zeit, andere treten erst nach Jahren auf.
Eine Proktitis ist eine Entzündung, müsste also auch auf entzündungshemmende Massnahmen ansprechen. Ich denke da auch an Lebensmittel, die entzündungshemmend sind, wie Kurkuma etc.
Leider ist dein Profil nicht ausgefüllt, auch ein link zu myprostate fehlt. So weiss ich nicht, wie lang deine Bestrahlung schon her ist.

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen und mach dich im Internet schlau. Wenn ein Proktologe nicht weiter weiss, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es keine Hilfe gibt.

Alles Gute!
Detlef

----------


## Helmut

Hallo,

vielleicht kann dir ja Volkmar helfen! https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...2974#post72974


Gruß Helmut




[/URL]

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten. Meine Bestrahlung  ist jetzt gut 1,5 Jahre her und ich hatte schon ab der Hälfte der  Bestrahlungen Darmprobleme, allerdings konnte ich damals den Stuhl noch  halten. Während es mir mittlerweile so vorkommt, dass ich immer weniger  Kraft im Schließmuskel habe, ich habe vom Hausarzt Rektalschaum  verschrieben bekommen der soll die Entzündung bekämpfen das selbe habe  ich während der Bestrahlung auch schon bekommen. Damals hatte ich keine  Probleme den Schaum anzuwenden, ich konnte den ohne Probleme im Darm  behalten, jetzt schaffe ichs nicht einmal 1 Minute, kaum dass ich ihn  eingeführt habe reicht es gerade noch um aufs Wc zu sitzen und dann ist  alles wieder drausen. Der Proktologe hat mir vor einem halben Jahr auch  schon gesagt, dass es gut möglich ist dass mein Schließmuskel durch die  Bestrahlung geschädigt worden ist.
Detlef eine Proktitis ist eine  Entzündung das ist richtig, aber bei einer Strahlenproktitis ist die  Darmschleimhaut durch die Bestrahlung geschädigt und das ist laut dem  Proktologen nicht mit Medikamenten behandelbar, da es keine normale  Entzündung ist. Er sagte er könne mir nichts verschreiben da es keine  Medikamente gäbe die bei einer Strahlenproktitis wirken würden.
Was  soll ich also machen, mein Hausarzt weiss nicht wie er mir helfen kann  und ich habe ja auch schon bei einem anderen Arzt eine Darmspiegelung  machen lassen, Ergebnis Strahlenproktitis mit kleinem Geschwür und auch  er sagte nur da kann man nichts dagegen machen. Ich bin natürlich jetzt  etwas geknickt und mag auch meinen Hausarzt nicht mehr belästigen,  allerdings könnt ihr euch vorstellen, dass es nicht so toll ist wenn man  sich an den Gedanken gewöhnen muss zum, sorry für den Ausdruck  "Hosenscheisser" zu werden. Es ist mir leider schon ein paar mal  passiert und einige Male hatte ich großes Glück dass es gerade noch  gereicht hat. Die Hoffnung den Krebs durch die Bestrahlung erfolgreich  bekämpft zu haben ist zwar noch da, aber wenn der Preis nun die  Inkontinenz war weiss ich nicht ob ich mir nicht wünschen sollte dass  der Krebs wieder weiter wächst.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Kanarenfan (ein Vorname wäre schon schön!)

googele doch mal nach "Kontinenzzentrum" und "Sakralnervstimulation". Ich glaube, dass man Dir in solchen spezialisierten Kliniken eher helfen kann als Deine derzeitigen Ärzte es können.

Ralf

----------


## flüstermann

Auch ich hatte nach ca. 1,5 Jahren das Vergnügen mit Blut im Stuhl!

Bei mir wurde diese Strahlenproktitis mittels *Argon-Plasma-Koagulation* behandelt.

Beim erstenmal flutsche eine Menge so groß wie der Inhalt einer Tasse raus!
Insgesamt wurden zwei Sitzungen nötig, die Erste wurde sediert, bei der zweiten war ich bei bewußtsein und kann daher sagen ist wie die Koiloskopie, nur das dabei verödet wird (was ein leichtes Zwicken ergibt, wenn die Stelle etwas größer ist).

Seitdem Ruhe.

lg
Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Nachtrag zu meinem Beitrag oben:

Unter http://www.kontinenz-gesellschaft.de...tren.48.0.html gibt es eine nach PLZ geordnete Suchfunktion zu Kontinenz- und Beckenbodenzentren. Es sind erstaunlich viele. Man muss aber wohl davon ausgehen, dass es nicht in jeder von ihnen Experten für den Zustand nach Radiatio der Prostata mit anschließender Stuhlinkontinenz gibt. Es kostet aber nur einen Anruf, das herauszufinden.

Ralf

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Ralf, vielen Dank für deine Info. Ich denke ich werde es bei meiner Nachsorgeuntersuchung im Januar beim Strahlenarzt mal ansprechen, da im Heilbronner Gesundbrunnen ein Kontinenzzentrum ist würde sich das ja anbieten und ich bin gespannt was er dazu sagen wird, ich denke mal er wird wieder mit den 2-5% kommen und es stand ja auch im Aufklärungsbogen. Ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu ängstlich, aber wenn man schon mehrmals in der Situation war und den Stuhl einfach nicht mehr halten kann, da kommt man sich doch sehr hilflos vor und wie peinlich so etwas ist brauche ich wohl nicht extra betonen. Bisher ist es meist bei mir zu Hause passiert, einmal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und da habe ichs gerade nach auf die Toilette geschafft, allerdings die WC-Brille musste ich wieder putzen, die Hose blieb zum Glück sauber. Aber was, wenn mir das mal in der Stadt passiert oder es mir in der Firma nicht mehr auf die Toilette reicht? 
Das Bluten macht mir da weniger sorgen, da es manchmal nur alle 2-3 Wochen stattfindet und auch nicht sehr stark ist. Ich will nicht ständig wegen jedem Wehwehchen zum Arzt rennen, aber ich habe halt Angst, wenn ich noch ein Jahr durchziehe, dass ich dann vielleicht den Stuhl gar nicht mehr halten kann.
Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmut,

um mehr Sicherheit außerhalb der Wohnung zu bekommen, könntest Du nach Rücksprache mit Deinem Proktologen "*Annaltampons*" anwenden.
Bei mir wurde das Rektum selbst bestrahlt und der Schließmuskel entfernt und durch ein Stoma ersetzt. Ich leide seit dem unter vollständiger Harninkontinenz, was durch die OP, aber auch auf die Schädigung der Kontinenznerven im Verlauf zwischen dem Kreuzbein (Sakrum und Sakralnervenbündel) und dem Rektum zurückzuführen ist. Auch die unmittelbare Schädigung durch Strahlentherapie in der Harnröhre ist schmerzhaft und führt gelegentlich zu Makrohämaturien.
Dem Vorschlag von Ralf, mögliche Ursachen in diesem Bereich durch Fachleute eines Kontinenzzentrums zu eruieren, kann ich nur zustimmen.

Herzliche Grüße und allen frohe Festtage und Gesundheit für 2019
Heribert

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Heribert,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Es war schon schwer genug für mich mit der Diagnose Prostatakrebs zurechtzukommen, aber was da an Nebenwirkungen auf zukommen würde habe ich so nicht erwartet. Irgendwie habe ich kein Glück im Leben, ich schlafe sehr schlecht und liege oft die ganze Nacht wach. Ich mag nicht immer wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zum Arzt rennen, ich bin eh schon zu oft bei Ärzten. Das Problem ist auch, dass in meinem Umkreiss von 50 km kein Proktologe zu finden ist, der bei dem ich war ist fast 70km weg und halt auch sehr überlaufen. Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit, das Enddarmzentrum in Mannheim, die überprüfen auch die Kraft des Schließmuskels. Wenn ich nochmal zum Prokrologen gehe, denke ich werde ich mich nach Mannheim überweisen lassen, aber dort muss man für alles bezahlen was gemacht wird, aber wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt dass ich davon geheilt werden kann dann bezahle ich auch gerne dafür.
Schöne Weihnachten und ein gutes Neues Jahr.

Hartmut

----------

